# "Watch out for them Gators"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay *
*By Captain Chris Martin*

Despite warming water temperatures gator size trout are showing up in the shallows over sand saucers and grass. According to Jason N. "I landed my personal best trout today with Captain Rick, she pushed 8 lbs." The red fish action is slower compared to the trout numbers were experiencing. San Antonio Bay oyster shell should explode again with winds backing off soon. Down south we're keying in on sand undulations running parallel to the shorelines. The key has been green/blue water over sand pockets.

We want to thank Mike C. and guests for the business this past weekend. Sunday evening we welcomed 24-guests with the majority of these anglers wade fishing with lures Monday morning.

www.BayFlatsLodge.com
www.GunDogBaits.com


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Few More*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Few more*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge*

Your stay will be fueled by an awesome dining experience each evening. Corporate groups are our specialty, so bring your team for team building experiences like no other. Employee rewards, sales contest, We've got plenty of room for families too.


----------

